# الدخل السنوي للمهندس الطبــــي ....



## حسنين علي موسى (8 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

كثيرة هي المهام التي يضطلع بها المهندس الطبي في الحياة العملية ... وذلك نظراً للتخصصات المتعددة التي يغطيها هذا الإختصاص الراقي .... ففيما عدا دور المهندس الطبي الأساسي و الحيوي في التصميم و التطوير ( والذي تم الحديث عليه بكثرة في ملتقانا هذا ) ... فبالإمكان إيجاد المهندس الطبي في المستشفيات و المراكز الطبية وهو مسوؤل عن تشغيل و صيانة الأجهزة و الأنظمة الطبية المستخدمة في هذه الموؤسسات ... كما ان المهندس الطبي هو المسوؤل الأول الذي تطلب أستشارته عند الحاجة لشراء الأجهزة الطبية المتطورة ... وقد يتعدى ذلك في الأستعانه بخبرة المهندس الطبي عند بناء المستشفيات الجديدة أو تطوير بعض أقسام المستشفيات القديمة .... وقد توكل عليه عهدة إدارة المنظومة الكاملة للمستشفيات .... كما من الممكن جداً أن يكون المهندس الطبي خير ممثل للشركات المصنعة للأجهزة و المستلزمات الطبية للترويج لها .... كذلك فأن للمهندس الطبي دور فعال في الناحية الأكاديمية من خلال إعداد الأجيال الجديدة من المهندسين الطبيين و العمل على ديمومة الحركة العلمية .......

مع كل هذه الإتجاهات الطبية .... الهندسية ..... التجارية ...... والأكاديمية ... التي يضطلع بها مهندسنا الطبي ( المسكين ) ...... والتي يصح لها ان تنطبق مع المثل الشعبي الذي يقول ( سبع صنايع .. والبخت ضايع ) ..... ومع كثرة الأستفسارات التي أشاهدها بأستمرار في ملتقى الهندسة الطبية ... خصوصاً من قبل الأعضاء الجدد ..... بخصوص ماهية المهام التي يقوم بها المهندس الطبي وإمكانية وجود مستقبل زاهر لهذه المهنة المتعبة بعض الشئ .... أضع بين أيدي زملائي الأعزاء ... الملف المرفق والذي أصدرته أحدى المنظمات العالمية المعروفة حول ... الدخل السنوي للمهندس الطبي - Biomedical Engineer ........... ولكن للأسف الشديد المبالغ المذكورة تخص المهندس الطبي في غير بلداننا العربية !!!! 

أمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع ................

م. حــســــــــــــــــــــــنــيــن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (8 أغسطس 2007)

تحياتي للجميع .

موضوع جدير بالنقاش والحوار حول الدخل الشهري للمهندس الطبي في البلدان العربية .

وبالطبع يختلف من بلد الى اخر .

دعوة للجميع المهندسي الطبية .

البغدادي .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (9 أغسطس 2007)

ان شاء الله نشارك في النقاش حيث انه موضوع مهم، وفعلا انه مهندس مسكين.
هذا تسجيل مرور وان شاء الله لاحقا اكون في النقاش
وفقكم الله.


----------



## ksa_uk (9 أغسطس 2007)

بداية مشكور أخي الفاضل على المشاركة , وكمواطن سعودي فان المهندس الطبي في السعودية يندرج 

تحت مسمى أخصائي طبي في سلم الوظائف الصحية , على سبيل المثال أخصائي أطراف ومفاصل

صناعية أو أخصائي أجهزة ومعدات طبية أو أخصائي أشعة وتصوير طبي حسب مجال تخصصه الدقيق

وبالتالي فانه لا يتبع المهندسين في سلم رواتبهم الوظيفية بالرغم من حصوله على شهادة جامعية من

كلية الهندسة , وعن دخله السنوي فانه يعادل الدخل السنوي للصيدلي في سلم الرواتب الوظيفية 

الصحية بعد الطبيب البشري وبعد طبيب الأسنان , وأعتقد أن هذا النظام معمول به أيضا في الدول

العربية الشقيقة حسب أنظمة وزارات الخدمة المدنية في كل دولة على حدة , وهذا بالنسبة للوظيفة

في القطاع الحكومي أما بالنسبة للقطاع الخاص فلا علم لدي , آمل أن أكون قد أفدتكم .


----------



## م/احمد سالم الدوله (9 أغسطس 2007)

*ايه يا مهندسين ايه الي بيحصل في السوق ده*

الميل الخاص بي


ahmed_lala20062001***********


----------



## م/احمد سالم الدوله (9 أغسطس 2007)

*موضوع جديد للحديث في هذا الموضوع*

الحديث في هذا الموضوع قد يوثر في بعض الناس لان من حيث 
المبلغ فهو كثير بالنسبه لمهندس ناجح 
اما بالنسبه لشخص عادي قد لايفيد به اي شي

دعوه للمهندس محمد الكسواني من فضلك اريد التعرف عليك 
انت فعلا شخصيه بارزه جداااااااااااااااااا

الميل الشخصي انا كتبته اريه التعرف عليك من ال******


 غير مسموح كتابة البريد حسب شروط التسجيل .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (9 أغسطس 2007)

تحية طيبة ؟

في العراق يتقاضا المهندس الطبي في اول تعينه 150 الف دينار عراقي اي مايعادل 120$ .

وبعد خمسة سنوات 200$ .

لكنه يمارس نشاطه في القطاع الخاص بعد الدوام الرسمي بتصليح بعض الأجهزة البسيطة في البداية

حتى يكتسب سمعة جيدة لدى القطاع الخاص من عيادات ومراكز صحية خاصة .

والذي يحصل عليه هو دخل اضافي ويقدر من 200$ الى 1000$ وحسب تخصصه .


البغدادي


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته .....

في البداية أسجل أمتناني للتفاعل السريع و المثمر مع هذا الموضوع من قبل الزملاء الأفاضل وعلى رأسهم مشرفنا العزيز .....

يعتبر الجانب الأكاديمي من الجوانب المهنية المهمة التي تؤدي إلى (إنتاج) و تأهيل الكوادر الفنية المتخصصة و المسؤولة عن بناء المجتمع وعلى شتى الميادين و الأصعدة ..... وينطبق هذا الكلام على المهندسيين الطبيين كحالهم حال باقي التخصصات العلمية و الهندسية الأخرى .....

لكي (يُسمح) للمهندس الطبي بدخول هذا المجال لابد له من التخصص و الحصول على شهادة عليا في تخصصه (الماجستير أو الدكتوراة) وذلك لكي يتمكن من العمل كتدريسي في الجامعات أو المعاهد المعترف بها ... حيث هذا ماتنص عليه الضوابط و القوانين على المستوى الدولي ولكافة التخصصات الأخرى ...... أما بالنسبة للدخل السنوي (الحالي) للمهندس الطبي (الأكاديمي) .... لدينا في الجامعات العراقية ... فأن المهندس الطبي الذي يعمل كـ مدرس مساعد في الجامعة يحصل في بداية تعيينه تقريباً على مبلغ 3500 دولار سنوياً (مع الإستقطاع الضريبي) ... حيث يمثل الراتب الفعلي نصف ذلك المبلغ بينما يمثل النصف المتبقي مخصصات حكومية (تسمى مخصصات الخدمة الجامعية) تمنح للتدريسيين من أجل رفع مستواهم المعاشي وأيضاً من أجل الحد من هجرة العقول و الكفاءات العلمية إلى خارج البلد ...... كما إن سُلم الرواتب يعتمد بشكل أساسي على عاملي الشهادة و الخبرة بحيث تزداد درجة الموظف (الوظيفية و المالية) بأزدياد سنوات خدمته أو عند حصوله على شهادة علمية أعلى ...... وبشكل عام فأن هذا السُلم يعتمد أيضاً على سنوات الدراسة التي يقضيها الموظف في دراسته الجامعية .... لذلك فأن دخل المهندس الطبي يعادل تقريباً الدخل السنوي للصيدلي في سلم الرواتب الوظيفية (مدة الدراسة الجامعية = خمسة سنوات) وتأتي بعد الطبيب البشري و طبيب الأسنان .... وهو ما يتفق مع ما ذكره الزميل العزيز ksa-uk ..... أمنياتي بالتوفيق للجميع

م. حــســــــــــــــــــنـيـن العــــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## مهدي الزعيم (10 أغسطس 2007)

باعتقادي ان المشكلة الحقيقية لوظيفة المهندس الطبي في القطاع الحكومي هي ليست مقدار الدخل الشهري فهو حاله كحال اي مهندس، وانما هي الجانب الاعلامي لهذا الاختصاص، حيث ان اغلب دوائر الدولة ذات العلاقة (اي قطاعي الصحة والصناعة بالتحديد) لا تعلم بوجود هذا الاختصاص، وعندما تسمع بهذا الاسم تتخيل انه قادر على تصليح اي جهاز من خلال دراسته الجامعية، وهذا منافي للواقع .. فالأجهزة الكبيرة كالمفراس والرنين ليست متوفرة بالقدر الذي يمكن أن يخصص عدد منها للدراسة.
و بالنسبة للمبلغ الذي يقول عنه مشرفنا العزيز الأستاذ شكري، فاعتقد انه تمت اضافة نسبة 60% لرواتب منتسبي الدولة ككل مع اضافة خاصة لمنتسبي القطاع الصحي.

مع الشكر


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم .

اين بقية المهندسين من بقية الأقطار العربية .

البغدادي .


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

م/احمد سالم الدوله قال:


> الحديث في هذا الموضوع قد يوثر في بعض الناس لان من حيث
> المبلغ فهو كثير بالنسبه لمهندس ناجح
> اما بالنسبه لشخص عادي قد لايفيد به اي شي
> 
> ...


 
استغفر الله اخي الكريم انما انا بشر وهناك من هم خير مني ، وما شاء الله جميع اعضاء الملتقى اشخاص بارزون ومثقفون والحمد لله من اجل ذلك نحن في هذا الملتقى الطيب.


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (11 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​اشكركم جميعا اخواني وزملائي على مشاركاتكم وردودكم واشكر كذلك الاخ العزيز حسنين علي موسى على هذا الموضوع الهادف​ 
كنت قد ذكرت باحد المواضيع في الملتقى عن طبيعة عملي كمهندس طبي سأوجزها بعد هذا التعليق البسيط.
كان الظن الغالب قديما ان المهندس الطبي هو الشخص القادر على تشخيص الاعطال في الاجهزة الطبية واصلاحها، وبعد ذلك تسابقت الشركات لانتاج ما هو معقد من القطع الالكترونية وكذلك الدوائر الالكترونية ذات الكفاءة العالية والتي تتماشى مع الفترة الزمنية لتشغيل الجهاز ومدة الخدمة للجهاز، فأصبحت الصيانة غالبا تقتصر على اجهزة الجييل القديم او الاجهزة الحديثة المعقدة(MRI. CT....etc) او الاجهزة المصنعة عن طريق شركات تعمل على تقليد اجهزة الشركات الكبرى والرائدة مما يؤدي الى انتاج اجهزة ذات كفاءة وجودة مقبولة ولكن كثيرة الاعطال، ولكن الكم الهائل الذي بدأت الجامعات بتخريجه من عام 2003 لغاية الان فاق مطلوب السوق العربي بشكل عام وكذلك لا يقتصر السوق العربي على الصيانة بل على الترويج للاجهزة وفي حالة عطل جهاز فورا نستدعي الخبرات الاجنبية، ومع ثورة الانترنت اصبحت المعلومات عن اي جهاز طبي شبه مكتملة على صفحات الانترنت وهذا اضعف بعض المهام للمهندس الطبي، فاصبح المهندس الطبي اشبه بشخص اداري للشراء والعمل في المناقصات في المؤسسات الصحية الخاصة او العامة، او اصبح شريط كاسيت يقوم بعرض معلومة عن منتج للزبائن للشراء ونادرا ما يقوم بالصيانة الا اذا كان في شركة لديها اجهزة معقدة تحتاج الى صيانة دورية.
انتهى التعليق
مهام المهندس الطبي حيث هذا ما اراه في واقع الوطن العربي الذي يتردد في فتح ذراعيه لاحتضان هذا التخصص
في بداية العمل والحمد لله حصلت على امتياز في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية وكنت اطمح للعمل في شركة تهتم في هذا المجال وكانت معظم الشركات تهتم بالتسويق والمبيعات اكثر من الصيانة، فقمت بعمل مشغل خاص لي واضافة لذلك في مجال التسويق والحمد لله بعد ذلك ب3 شهور قامت شركة ذات مستوى جيد جدا بطلبي لديها
الان اصبح المجال صيانة ومبيعات وكذلك عمل اداري يتطلب معرفة افضل منتجات العالم واسعارها ومواصفاتها حيث ان المختص في مجاله يستطيع يخوض في مثل هذه التفاصيل اكثر من اي شخص غيره، الحمد لله الامور سارت الى الافضل، ولكن بعد زيادة اسعار الاجهزة وقطع الغيار من الدول الاجنبية كان التأثير على الشركات الاقليمية التى اتعامل معها فبدأت الشركات الاقليمية بالتخلي عن اشخاص من كوادرها مقابل الحفاظ على منتجاتها وتقليل نفقاتها للمحافظة على الارباح وليس هناك اي احترام للمهندس الطبي ابدا ، وفي حالة الاعطال تقوم الشركة الام بارسال الدائرة الالكترونية للجهاز مع عدم اصلاح اي قطعة على اللوحة الام، وعدم السماح للمهندس بممارسة مهنة تطبيق الهندسة بل مبيعات وتسويق فقط، زملائي في شركات اخرى يعانون من مشكلة الصيانة من حيث المقابل المحدود، وكذلك زملائي في المبيعات يعانون من تشبع المؤسسات الصحية الحكومية والخاصة بالمنتجات وازدياد المنافسة في التسويق مع بقاء الدخل المحدود، ومن هنا لا بد من المهندس الطبي ان يجد منفذ اخر
تجربتي التالية انهيت عملي من الشركة التي كنت اعمل بها وقمت بـتأسيس قسم Health care Division وذلك لنقل كل التكنولوجيا الطبية الى كل من​ 
الاسواق العامة الضخمة (MALL) حيث ان هناك عدد من البشر كبير واحتمالية اصابة اي شخص بحالة مرضية طارئة مهما كان نوعها فهو امر وارد، وكان لا بد من القيام بتجهيز عيادة خاصة تحتوي الاجهزة الطبية المساعدة والتي لا تحتاج الى متخصص وذلك لحين حضور المسعفين​ 
نفس الاسلوب في المصانع
نفس الاسلوب في الفنادق
نفس الاسلوب في المطارات والطائرات
كل ذلك بسبب ان المهندس الطبي لديه معلومات طبية وهندسية تفيد في الرعاية الصحية واستغلال كل منطقة او بقعة مليئة بالبشر ولكن تفتقر او غير متوقع ان يكون بها وحدة رعاية صحية ذات تكنولوجيا عالية فيستطيع المهندس كما ذكرت سابقا ان يجهز هذه المناطق باجهزة مساعدة.
يزداد الجهد ويزداد الدخل ولكن التناسب بينهما ضئيل جدا ولا تجد من يعمل على تشجيع او دعم المجهود القائم، واقول هذا الكلام حيث انني درست كل من الكويت والسعودية ولبنان والامارات وقطروالجزائر والسودان واليمن فكانت وجهة نظر الشركات هي التسويق والترويج وكذلك التضييق على المهندس الطبي اذا تم ارساله الى دورة في دولة اجنبية، وبالمقابل استضفت مدير اقليمي من احد الشركات الاسبانية وكان مرحا وليست لديه تلك المعلومات القوية وقبل الانتهاء من الاجتماع تفاجئت ان هذا المدير الاقليمي يبلغ من العمر 24 عاما فقط، فأشار الى ان الدول الاجنبية تتبنى العقول وخصوصا عقول مواطنيها وهذا ما نفتقره في الدول العربية، فيقف المهندس الطبي كفرد امام شركات ضخمة فقمت بعد ذلك بتطوير قسم خاص (Home care division) يختص بنقل المرضى الذين يرقدون على اسرة الشفاء ولكن على الاقل يحتاجون الى 15 يوما للاستيقاظ من الغيبوبة وفقط الاجهزة التي بجانبه ترقب لحين الافاقة من الغيبوبة فكان هذا القسم الذي اتحدث عنه يعمل على تأمين جميع احتياجات المريض ونقله للمنزل مع كادر من الممرضين بالتناوب وطبيب مشرف ولكن بنصف قيمة فاتورة المستشفى، بعد كل هذه الامور حاولت للسفر ولازلت للدول الاجنبية ولكن لديهم شبه اكتفاء ذاتي، والان احاول عمل جميع الافكار السابقة ولكن على مستوى الوطن العربي وهناك فكرة قائمة وبتاريخ10/8/2007 كنت قد التقيت مع مدير عام في الامارات وتمت الدراسة على نقل الفكرة الى هناك ونشرها بصورة هندسية ولكن بعد اجتماع دام ساعتين ونصف وصلنا نقطة الصفر وهي
صيانة ومبيعات وتطوير اقسام وعمل اداري وميداني وكذلك الافكار من عقلي وهو فقط بالمال فوجدت ان الدخل سيكون اقل مما انا عليه، اين العدل في ذلك واين احترام المهندس في الوطن العربي.
جميع المهام التي ذكرتها هي مهام المهندس الطبي ولكنها شاقة بالنسبة لمهندس كان يأمل باحترام اكثر ونصيب في العمل اوفر.​ 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (11 أغسطس 2007)

الأخ م.محمد الكسواني .

اذن هناك معانات ومعوقات وتحديات تواجة المهندس الطبي في الأردن .

الله يكون بعون المهندس الطبي .

لكن لم تحدثنا عن الدخل المعاشي واستحقاقات المهندس الطبي في المؤسسات الحكومية والقطاع 

الخاص وهل هي مشجعة لأستقطاب الكادر الهندسي .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## eng_maysa2001 (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اعتقد ان المعوقات التي يتحدث عنها الاخوة لا يواجهها المهندس الطبي فقط بل يواجهها كل من يعمل في مجال الهندسة في الدول العربية


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (12 أغسطس 2007)

eng_maysa2001 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان المعوقات التي يتحدث عنها الاخوة لا يواجهها المهندس الطبي فقط بل يواجهها كل من يعمل في مجال الهندسة في الدول العربية


 
اخي الكريم اود توضبح نقطة هامة وهي ان العمل في المجال الطبي يحصر المهندس للبقاء في دائرة كل ماهو آمن على المريض والمستخدم معا، حيث ان اي خطأ في اي نوع من الهندسة دون الطبية يمكن ان يتم تداركه ويحتاج للوقت لاصلاحه، اما الهندسة لبطبية فان اي خلل في جهاز يمكن اي يؤدي بحيات مريض او تقليل كفاءة العلاج او التأثير السبي من حيث اصابة المستخد بضرر وبالتالي لا بد من اختيار كفاءات عالية للمهندس حتى يتدارك اي موقف طارئ قد يحصل ، ولكن الهندسة المدنية نجد في حالة اي خطأ في الخرسانة من حيث التشققات او التأثر باقل قيمة لاجهاد القص يمكن هدم الخراسنة وبنائها من جديد

الهندسة الكهربائية والالكترونية نجد الاجهزة الكهربائية والالكترونية المتداولة في السوق لا تخضع لنظام مراقبة صحية واذا تعطل اي جهاز فهناك عدد كبير من المهندسين والفنيين يقومون بالصيانة
وكذلك مجالات الهندسة الاخري
ولكن كما ذكرت ان الهندسة الطبية تلزم المهندس بان يبقي تحت الضوء والتركيز حيث ان التطبيق يكون على مريض والخلل سيؤدي الى ضرر او وفاة المريض وليس كل مهندس طبي لديه خبرة او كانت له فرصة متاحة للصيانة وكذلك لا يمكن توظيف مهندس لكل نوع من الاجهزة فنجد احيانا المهندس الطبي يقوم بادارة القسم الطبي والصيانة وفي حالة الاعطال المعقدة يتم استدعاء الوكيل وكل هذه الامور لان المهندس يتم تطبيق علمه وعمله على جهاز يتعامل مع مريض وليس انسان صحيح.

الدخل الذي يحققه المهندس في الاردن(سأقوم بذكر المبلغ بالدولار للتوضيح) في المؤسسات الصحية الخاصة(شركات، مستشفيات)
المهندس حديث التخرج يراوح الدخل له ما بين 160الى 190 دولار شاملة(55دولار) في حالة التدريب والعمل عن طريق النقابة.

المهندس بخبرة سنة الى ثلاث سنوات ولكن في مجال التسويق يتراوح الخل ما بين 500 الى 900 دولار، وفي مجال الصيانة من 500الى 650

المهنددس بخبرة ثلاث الى سبع سنوات في مجال التسويق لا تقل عن 750دولار
ولكن مهندس الصيانة تتراوح من 500 الى 700 للمهندسين الميدانين وتتراوح بين 700الى 900للمهندس الميداني والاداري

المهندس بعد خبرة 7 سنوات في مجال التسويق -فقط- لايقل عن 750دولار، المهندس في مجال التسويق والعمل الاداري يتروح بين 900 الى 1200 غير شامل العمولة، مهندسين الصيانة والاداري معا لا يتجاوز 1000 دولار 

اما في القطاع العام
معظم الاعمال ادارية وصيانة وبحسب الخبرة واحيانا فيتامين "و" تتراوح بين 300الى 600دولار دون اي اقتطاعات.


الارقام التي ذكرتها بالنسبة للمؤسسات الخاصة لم يمضي عليها اسبوعين على الاكثر باعتبار ان هذه المعلومات من الشركات الطبية المعتمدة وذات السمعة الطيبة والرائدة في المجال الصحي في الاردن، وهي من افواه الزملاء نفسهم

ولكن حجم العمل في الاردن وكذلك الاوضاع المعيشية تحول دون كفاية الدخل مقابل المتطلبات وكذلك حجم الدولة نفسها لا تستوعب الكم الهائل من المهندسين من داخل الدولة او ااستقطابهم من الخارج، حيث ان الاردن دولة مستهلكة على الاغلب ومصادر دخلها قليلة مثل المواسم السياحية او الزراعية وبعض مناجم الفوسفات، وهذا بدوره يؤدي الى تدني في مستويات الدخل.


----------



## الفارسة (19 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا لكن المهندس الطبي عندنا في وزارة الصحة يتعين بنفس درجة طبيب الاسنان لكن الفرق في مخصصات الخطورة فهي تصرف للطبيب والصيدلي فقط
وهذا ظلم كبير


----------



## ودالخضر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*دخل المهندس الطبي/ الرد*

حقيقه الموضوع جدير بالنقاش ، لكن قبل ما نبدا بتحيد الاجر للمهندس الطبي نفكر في ماهي مهام المهندس وهل هو متاح له ان يقوم بمهامه كامله ام لا....؟ يا جماعة نحنا في بلدان وفي وسط كادر طبي مصادر لكل حقوق المهندس الطبي ومغلق الابواب في وجهه ، المنوط بنا التفكير الجاد في اخذ حقوقنا كامله وحقوق التصرف الكامل وانشاء قسم مختص ومتخصص في الهندسة الطبية في وزارة الصحة اي في الهيكل الاداري الاساسي لكي نصبح قوين ولنا ادارة تطالب بحقوقنا ... نحنا في السودان علي سبيل المثال خطونا خطوات جاده في هذا المجال وبدانا بنزع حقوقنا رغم المشاكل التي نواجهها والمتمثله في مالكي الشركات الطبيه الخاصه والتي تمانع وجود المهندس الطبي داخل الوزارة لانها تتضرر بصوره مباشره في العطاءات الخاصه بالاجهزه حيث انها تمنح لشركات معينه وهي معظمها مملوكه لاطبا واخصاءيين علي صلات قويه باداترة وزارة الصحة ..... علي العموم تمكنا نحن كمهندسين طبيين من انشاء جمعية المهندس الطبي واستطعنا من خلق مناخ ملائم وبيئه عمليه للمهندس الطبي ... اما موضوع الاجور فهي مرضيه تماما في القطاع الخاص في الشركات والمراكز الخاصة وفي المرافق الحكوميه تعـد وسط حيث تصل الي 300 دولار شهريا صحييح الفرق كبير بين ارقام المنظمه وهذا الرقم 3600 دولار في السنه مقابل 46.900 دولار للمنظمه ... واخيرا ربنا يوفق الجميع .....​


----------



## مهندس احمد مدحت (13 فبراير 2008)

حيث اني مصري وعملت في مصر فترة ثم انتقلت في عملي الي السعودية
ان دخل حديث التخرج في مصر من 500 جنية (لووجدت اقل لا تعمل) 90.1 دولار شهريا وهذا هو الاقل 
أما في السعودية فالمهندس حديث التخرج يحصل علي 3000 ريال (لو وجدت اقل لا تعمل معة ) 
800 دولار شهريا 
هذا الراتب في مصر او السعودية شامل الانتقال والسكن (اي ليس هناك اضافي)
وبعد خمس سنوات يصل في مصر 2000 جنية 363 دولار وفي السعودية 6000 ريال 1600 دولار شهريا شامل


----------



## محب الشرقية (13 فبراير 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> تحياتي للجميع .
> 
> موضوع جدير بالنقاش والحوار حول الدخل الشهري للمهندس الطبي في البلدان العربية .
> 
> ...


هذا الكلام الصح


----------



## المهندس بلكس (21 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكل من ساهم في الموضوع


----------



## ايمن حميدة (30 يوليو 2008)

ممكن اعرف راتب المهندس الطبي في السعودية


----------



## badr bakoor (25 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع محبط بالنسبه للى مثلى 
انا مهندس طبى مصرى حديث التخرج و خلصت اوراق الجيش وربنا اكرمنى والحمد لله وانا فاضى وجهزت ال cv وانا خريج 2009 فأجد الوضع بالطريقه ده والناس اللى هما بالنسبالى هروح اقدملهم الcv يتاعى مخنوقين بالطريقه ده يبقى ربنا يسلم بجد
صح
ياريت تساعدونى فى اماكن اقدم فيها متاحه يعنى محتجين فيها وجزاكم الله عنى خير 
ياريت اخوكم المهندس الصغير 
[email protected]


----------



## مــريــم (26 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

عندنا في المغرب، يتراوح دخل المهندس الطبي الحديث التخرج (حسب علمي و تجربتي الخاصة) ما بين 4000 و 6000 درهم مغربي شهريا، أي ما يعادل 450 إلى 650 يورو بالنسبة للعمل لدى الشركات المتوسطة. أما بالنسبة للعمل في الشركات multinational مثل siemens أو philips فيمكنه أن يفوق ذلك القدر، حسب نوعية و حجم المسؤولية التي يتولاها المهندس الطبي. هذا بالنسبة للعمل في القطاع الخاص. أما بالنسبة للقطاع العام (وزارة الصحة على سبيل المثال)، فراتب المهندس الحديث التخرج (حسب علمي) يتراوح ما بين 7000 و 8000 درهم شهريا دون احتساب الاقتطاعات، أي ما يعادل 750 إلى 850 يورو.
و الله تعالى أعلى و أعلم.


----------



## Medical Engineer (26 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا ياخواني وشكرا ع الموضوع الهادف

انا من اسئلتي انو راتب المهندس الطبي بالسعوديه 14 الف ريال سعودي ومع 6 الاف بدلات
طبعا هذا لخريجين الخارج تقريبا وانا ادرس ببريطانيا لكن دراستي ستبدء في شهر واحد 
في الهندسه الطبيه 

وسمعت انو ايضا الراتب لايقل عن 14 الف ريال سعودي

هذا والله اعلم ....

وانا اتمنى احد يفتح موضوع عن الدخل بشكل اكثر تفصيل 
ننتظر الابداع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (5 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا واتمنى التوفيق للجميع


----------



## sollyforever02 (18 يناير 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزاكم الله خيرا وننتظر منكم المزيد

أخوكم فالله 

محمد سليمان​*


----------



## therarocky (24 يناير 2010)

medical engineer قال:


> مرحبا ياخواني وشكرا ع الموضوع الهادف
> 
> انا من اسئلتي انو راتب المهندس الطبي بالسعوديه 14 الف ريال سعودي ومع 6 الاف بدلات
> طبعا هذا لخريجين الخارج تقريبا وانا ادرس ببريطانيا لكن دراستي ستبدء في شهر واحد
> ...


 
أخي الفاضل ... 
هذا الكلام قد سمعته قبلك .. لكن للأسف لا يوجد له اي اساس من الصحة 
و مستحيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ​ 
رواتب المهندسين حديثين التخرج في السعودية 
في افضل واحسن الأحوال ( لو كان عندك واسطة قوية وصادقة في احدى الشركات العملاقة ) 
ممكن يوصل 6000​ 
وطبعا راتب مهندس التسويق اعلى من مهندس الصيانة​ 
ولا اريد التطرق الى بعض التفاصيل التي قد تحبط بعض اخواني من المهندسين حديثي التخرج خصوصا اللذين لا يعرفون قوانين المملكة العربية السعودية والاجراءات التي تواجه غير ابناء هذا البلد ​ 
واخيرا ... اشكر اخي الفاضل م / حسنين علي موسى على طرحه لهذا الموضوع 
وأشكر كل اخواني و أخواتي الذين شاركوا فيه 
وفقنا الله جميعا الى ما فيه الخير لنا في الدنيا و الاخرة ​


----------



## فيصل المصري (5 أكتوبر 2011)

كلام جميل


----------



## فيصل الخبر (5 أكتوبر 2011)

يعطيك الف عافية وجزاك الله كل خير , حقيقة لسه الدنيا بخير , عندما يشاهد الشخص هذة المجهودات الرائعة يستحي ان يمر مرور الكرام , جزاكم الله كل خير ووفقكم في الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## belal-alsharaa (24 يوليو 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mohammed.madani (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## محمد فطافطة (17 أغسطس 2012)

يعطيك لف عافية وشكرا االك


----------



## Safy Albarwary (28 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم .. اخي العزيز مشكور على الموضوع والمعلومات المفيدة .. انا لا زلت طالبه جامعيه .. من المشاكل التي نواجهها هي فعلا الجانب الاعلامي لهذا الاختصاص وكذلك دقه التعامل مع هذا الاختصاص.. لانه الفكرة السائدة والخاطئة عن مهندس الاجهزة الطبية انه يستطيع التعامل مع جميع انواع الاجهزة وبمختلف مشاكلها دفعه واحدة بمجرد تخرجه وهذا امر غير صحيح ..كما انه في العراق نعاني من مشكله عدم دقة الاختصاص من اجل الابداع في مجال معين .. شكرا ع المعلومات ونتمنى استمرار تزويدنا بمثل هذه المعلومات المفيدة لتنور بصيرتنا لكيفيه التعامل مع اختصاصنا بدقه اكبر مستقبلا ..


----------

